# WAMP-Server und Ajax



## Netzwerkidi (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich habe mir heute noch einmal die neue WAMP-Serverumgebung auf dem Notebook installiert, nachdem die alte nicht mehr lief. 
Und das klappt auch alles wunderbar, Aliases eingrichtet, Zugriffe funktionieren, test-Pfad, localhost...

Nur Ajax klappt leider gar nicht. Bei einer alten WAMP-Server-Installation klappte es, aber nun mit der neuen Version 2.1 nicht mehr.

Weiß einer, woran es liegen könnte?
Ich habe das nachfolgende Testscript verwendet von w3schools (http://www.w3schools.com/ajax/tryit.asp?filename=tryajax_callback).

Grüße
Netzwerkidi

---------------------------------------


```
<html>
<head>
<script type="text/javascript">
var xmlhttp;
function loadXMLDoc(url,cfunc)
{
if (window.XMLHttpRequest)
  {// code for IE7+, Firefox, Chrome, Opera, Safari
  xmlhttp=new XMLHttpRequest();
  }
else
  {// code for IE6, IE5
  xmlhttp=new ActiveXObject("Microsoft.XMLHTTP");
  }
xmlhttp.onreadystatechange=cfunc;
xmlhttp.open("GET",url,true);
xmlhttp.send();
}
function myFunction()
{
loadXMLDoc("ajax_info.txt",function()
  {
  if (xmlhttp.readyState==4 && xmlhttp.status==200)
    {
    document.getElementById("myDiv").innerHTML=xmlhttp.responseText;
    }
  });
}
</script>
</head>
<body>

<div id="myDiv"><h2>Let AJAX change this text</h2></div>
<button type="button" onclick="myFunction()">Change Content</button>

</body>
</html>
```

Fileinhalt ajax_info.txt:

```
<p>AJAX is not a new programming language.</p>
<p>AJAX is a technique for creating fast and dynamic web pages.</p>
```


----------

